
Full Disclosure: WinRAR SFX v5.21 – Remote Code Execution Vulnerability - tomtoise
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2015/Sep/106
======
tomtoise
WinRaR response -
[http://rarlab.com/vuln_sfx_html.htm](http://rarlab.com/vuln_sfx_html.htm)

